# Tiny white worms on aquarium glass!



## RCode (Jan 8, 2011)

Also interested in what they are... Sounds like the same thing I have. I don't think they are harmful to the shrimp, but I still don't like having them in the tank. I was thinking of throwing a celestial in the tank. I don't want to use meds....


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I get them when I overfeed and/or miss some water changes. Good indicator that something is wrong waterwise. I usually cut back on feeding, do some small water changes, and suck them off the glass with a turkey baster or big syringe everytime I see them, usually first thing when the lights come on is the easiest. A few weeks of that and they should be gone. I've never had to resort to chemicals to get rid of them or risk babies being eaten by adding fish, just better husbandry. 

Now if they have a big triangle head, they are planaria, and that's a different subject, but if they are little tiny white slow moving wormy things that stick on the glass, probably harmless.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

They mainly come from overfeeding or feeding powdered foods...can also come in on plants. If they are flat white worms with no triangular head they are probably rhabdocaoela. Harmless and stuff that kills planaria won't kill these. I siphon them off the walls when I do water changes or take an algae magnet and slide it across the walls to catch them. They are harmless but are a bit annoying and unsightly. First time I saw them I panicked and tore the whole tank down. I've learned to live with fauna in my shrimp tanks now


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

ravensgate said:


> They mainly come from overfeeding or feeding powdered foods...can also come in on plants. If they are flat white worms with no triangular head they are probably rhabdocaoela. Harmless and stuff that kills planaria won't kill these. I siphon them off the walls when I do water changes or take an algae magnet and slide it across the walls to catch them. They are harmless but are a bit annoying and unsightly. First time I saw them I panicked and tore the whole tank down. I've learned to live with fauna in my shrimp tanks now


That's the other thing too, about having micro-fauna in a shrimp tank, it's there in all tanks. Usually though when people have a fish tank, the fish eat everything small and alive. In a shrimp tank, we see it more because there are no predators eating all the little things. I'm sure the hoarding pack of 40 platies I have eat any worm/bug in the tank before I can see it.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I've never thought I fed too much, and I still have them. 

I didn't feed for a 7 day period and still am stuck with them. 

I just look at them as something that will always be there.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I've never put food in the tank... Lol. Thanks! I'll try to get them off during my WC today.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

CPDzeke said:


> I've never put food in the tank... Lol. Thanks! I'll try to get them off during my WC today.


They can be in plants and they can also be in substrate Unless you're going to have fish in there might want to get used to seeing them


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I will have... 6 CPDs. I have a white cloud in there right now.


----------



## Drewsplantednutz (Jan 25, 2012)

May be seed shrimp. I had them fro about 3 months after setting my tank up. They go away as the tank gets established. Looks for a some dead or melted plant debree and see if they are covering it.


----------

